# Schaltauge für 03er switch



## Tölzer (20. November 2006)

Hi,
ich bräuchte für mein 03er switch n neues Schaltauge, da meins gebrochen is.
Also ich hab bis jetzt nur eins fürs 05er modell gefunden. hat das die gleiche größe? wenn nicht, wo bekomm n passendes her?


----------



## rockylady (20. November 2006)

Hi ,

schau doch mal unter : www.mtsports.de in seinem Web Shop unter Bikes !
Da sind alle Modelle online


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tölzer (21. November 2006)

Ok danke,
Ich werd mir da n neues holen.


----------

